# I have turned my 14g biocube into a goldfish tank ! how many can I put in ?



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

It has been awhile since Iv'e kept Goldfish and I know they are little swimming pigs but they are so cute and social almost like little cichlid's. I have a two inch oranda in right now and was thinking about adding a ryukin and later on a lionhead and maybe a pearlscale . probably keep it to 3 fish though as i know they get big and are messy.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

*Augh!!!!! 14g? NOOOOO!!!! *

OK, this is a bit of a bee in my bonnet, so please bear with me. I have fancies, love them to bits, but they need heavy filtration, aeration, and space, and your tank is too small for them unless you only want to keep one. And even one would be too large for that tank at full growth.

Fancy goldfish need about 15-20g per fish. They grow fast and they are pigs. Crowding them will cause stunting and illness, and in a 14g biocube with substrate and ornaments, you really only have a max of 12g of water volume and not enough filtration.

To give you an example, my full grown demekin "Sumo" is the size of a softball. He's huge. I have a couple of others who are also getting close to the size of large oranges. I have an Eheim 2075 and an AC110 AND a 24watt UV sterilizer on my 108g goldfish tank, and I still do 50% water changes with gravel vacs weekly. I have 10 goldies in there plus a school of white cloud minnows, plus 4 small gold dojo loaches, and I'm hesitant to add more fish even with the heavy filtration. I'm going to upgrade them to a 180g before I add any new fish.

If you would like to set up a fancy goldfish tank, PLEASE look at something that's around 50g for 3 fish in order to keep them healthy and happy. They can live up to 20 years and deserve to be kept in good conditions.

If you need an extra tank, I've got a 15g that I'm selling for $10 and can drop off to you on my next trip through Port Moody.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I agree with Elle. I have two small fancy in a 25g and that is "just" fine. I won't put any more than 4 small fancy in a 33g. 4 larger one may be in a 55g of 65g.

They look much more graceful with more clean water and some plants.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> They look much more graceful with more clean water and some plants.


At least until they eat the plants. :bigsmile: My plants all grow faster than they can chow down on them, but just barely.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

yupyup, what ^^^they said


----------

